# Anyone need a cape?



## joseyfish (Jan 15, 2009)

I shot this deer the other day and it has a beautiful cape if anyone needs it. I was planning on skining it today if someone needs it for a mount let me know and you can come skin it off I'm in grand blanc.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php?threads/Im-looking-for-a-deer-cape.576947/


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

joseyfish said:


> I shot this deer the other day and it has a beautiful cape if anyone needs it. I was planning on skining it today if someone needs it for a mount let me know and you can come skin it off I'm in grand blanc.


Still have the cape I wish I would of seen this sooner.


----------

